# Local Meet!



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Is there anything planned in the near future coming up in the West Mids area where I can get to meet some of you!

I couldn't make the Cotswold Cruise and wondered if anyone was organising anything else a bit more local to me? It would be good to meet up!

:roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Whoah there all you Midlands TT owners! Don't all jump at once! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I've got an East Mids one next Thursday, not sure if you'd fancy a drive up here?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=123957

Nick


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah I'm up for a meet.Keep bloody missing them at last minute
cheers 
jon


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah me too. anytime after this w/end


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

vspurs. You going down to CC on the 11th?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm no sure what's happening yet on the 11th, but going along tomorrow night to the East Mids meet!

Anyone want to make a suggestion for location and date for a West mids meet?

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im new to the forum and i live not too far from Stoke, so any sort of West Mids meets id defo be up for 

Would love to meet some new faces, cars and get to know some of you


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Also, i dont mind where the meet is, somewhere central, so maybe somewhere just off the M6 would be best for most people. I dont wanna recommend anywhere near where i live as thats selfish, plus im new here, also i dont mind driving, so where-ever. Just a decent place for a bit of grub and a few pints is fine in my book


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, sounds good.Who wants to sort it(i would ,but time prohibits i'm afraid).
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Jon
I dont mind sorting something out, unsure if you have had many West Mids meets on here as im new to the forum, buti dont mind helping out to find somewhere, but i dont know many places around Brum (which to me wud be a good place to meet), unless some of you dont mind travelling to somewhere like Stoke, which is a good 30 mins from me, but i know a few pubs around there we could meet at, lol

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

These are the links for the audi international day 11th Oct
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120577
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=124325

More than welcome there.

I will also pm Phil and ask if he would like to organise something. Depends if his car is tucked in the garage for winter yet. :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> These are the links for the audi international day 11th Oct
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120577
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=124325
> 
> ...


Hi Hark, nice one buddy 

I would love to make the international day next weekend, but i am away that weekend. Gutted [smiley=argue.gif]

Anyway, can i ask who Phil is..... is he a West Mids rep? Thanks


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Phil is West Mids rep.

His car might be away for the winter now, but I'm sure he might still come out for a drink if he can stand being in a lesser car like mine :roll:

I've dropped him a pm and will get back to you.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi ALL!!
Blimey, I am shocked that after such a quiet spell from folks that so many are up for a get together. 
So, two idea's. First is just a pint and maybe a meal at a pub that will be ok for all. Or the second idea is a Karting evening in Stourbridge. Here is the link to the track.
http://www.fullthrottleraceway.co.uk/
Let me know how you feel and I will get it together.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm more up for meeting at a pub for a drink and a bite to eat, before taking a trip to location 2 in convoy!

:?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I'm more up for meeting at a pub for a drink and a bite to eat, before taking a trip to location 2 in convoy!
> 
> :?


He did ask for one or the other, theres always one that wants both. Greedy! :lol: :lol: Only jokin mate

On a serious note i think what SPURS suggested sounds good to me. But if people are not willing to spend that much i would prefer a pub meet


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm easy, but i suppose i could be pursueded to enter a public house!Find one central to us all?
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Theres one at the bottom of my road. Or should I be more flexible. 

If its your 1st time at a local meet make sure you don't let Phil park behind you he is still figuring how his fangled dsg gearbox.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Theres one at the bottom of my road. Or should I be more flexible.
> 
> If its your 1st time at a local meet make sure you don't let Phil park behind you he is still figuring how his fangled dsg gearbox.


Hi all,
Could someone remind me to give Matt a poke in the eye with a sharp stick next time we meet up please! :roll:

As for the pint idea or karting. It has to be one or the other as there would not be time to do both. If we go for the pint then it maybe a good idea for various folks to suggest an area that we can all agree on. I will then find a nice pub unless someone want's to chip in on that as well.
Thought we would make it a Thursday later this month, but even this is not set in stone. Lets have a few idea's from you and get this off the ground.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Theres one at the bottom of my road. Or should I be more flexible.
> ...


Oi your about your lose your legendary hospitality. Seriously though there will be a point this month where I am TT less. Should know an exact date by the end of the weekend so will let u all know


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
So, have you PX'd yours in for a V6 then? I knew you would see the light in the end. :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Gentlemen,gentlemen lets not argue! Can we not do it on a weekend, as not to piss my wife off?I've known her for a while now, and she says i'm free on a weekend.Please help me.
thanks
Jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Personally, i dont mind a weekend or a week evening (i work continental shifts), so long as im off i will be there defo, i just hope i am not working though!
I think we need to stop beating around the bush and just pick a pub, lol. If nobody can choose then we can have the meet at my local if you want :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

The pubs by me aint great
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Swallows nest is nice Phil but maybe a little too far our way?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Is that the one in romsley?Nice place.
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes that the one me, Phil and Stu go went to The Sun (think thats what its called) which is a little further down, but Swallows is decent grub and not too pricey.

That was just a throw away comment though, if people are coming from further afield then obviously don't mind coming at alot further. I have driven to London for Ace twice now so not bothered about a little further :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Could always make it easy and meet at a service station on the M6 or something, and then convoy to a local pub from there?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Had a thought that may well please everyone. Well, almost!
There seems to be a lot of TT'ers spread around the Midlands that would like to meet up. But the venue's are always miles away.
So, how dose this idea grab you all?
First meet is planed to be on Saturday 25th October and will be at Romsley at the Swallows Nest. Yes, I realise this is very close to me, but stay with me on this.
Next time and the idea is for this to be a quarterly get together will be around Penkridge in Staffordshire. Then Tamworth, to be followed by the last one at The plough Inn at Shustoke. This is the venue that Dave (TThiriller) is fond of.
I thought that as most of the meets will be in the shorter days/ colder weather it maybe good to plan them for a Saturday say around 6:30 - 7:00. This way most of us will not have been at work all day.  Also it will not be too late to get back home.
This will only work if we all put ourselves out a little.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

I may be up for the Penkridge one.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yup sounds good.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds very good Phil, good plan captain! I will be up for any meet to be honest, aslong as im off work 

Just sticking my 50p's worth in, not nagging or trying to get my way..... but is quarterly enough for everyone, or would some of the TTer's out there in the West Mids like a monthly, or 2 monthly get together??

Paul 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I would say do the 1st meet and then make arrangements. Bimonthly might be possible but see what numbers turn up 1st.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me matt buddy

Just checked and im off on the 25th at this moment in time, so i will be at the first meet if it stays on schedule :twisted:

Paul


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Good idea.Looking forward to it.
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi All,
Here is the link to the pub. They do nice meals, have a large carpark is very easy to find and only about 2 mile's from J3 of the M5.
I will have to rough it in the shoppers car as my TTR is now tucked up for the winter.  
We can discuss how often everyone would like to get together on the evening. 
I will PM my local guys and let them know of the plans in case they are not aware of the meet.
Look forward to seeing you all for a pint and a [smiley=gossip.gif]

http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/theswallowsnestromsley/


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I can pick you up Phil, unless you want to bring the A3.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers Phil, bit of a drive for me but im up for it!!


----------

